# Visa help please



## Mrs_Lucy (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a british citizen and I hope to stay in Luxor, Egypt for a relatively long period of time and thus the standard visas which last for 30 days or the extended visa which lasts 3 months wont suffice. I have been informed by people living themselves in Egypt that it is possible to obtain a year long tourist visa. 
All i know however is that this thing apparently exists i'm anxious to know the following:

1. Cost
2. Where to obtain it
3. Difficulty/ease of obtaining it
4. What documents would be required

Any help would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Mrs_Lucy said:


> I am a british citizen and I hope to stay in Luxor, Egypt for a relatively long period of time and thus the standard visas which last for 30 days or the extended visa which lasts 3 months wont suffice. I have been informed by people living themselves in Egypt that it is possible to obtain a year long tourist visa.
> All i know however is that this thing apparently exists i'm anxious to know the following:
> 
> 1. Cost
> ...


Hi Lucy,

Welcome to the forum.

The visa you would be applying for is the same wherever you apply, and can be used wherever you intend to stay, so regardless of where your friends live in Egypt their info is relevant.

In answer to your questions:

1. Not in excess of 150 LE.
2. Any visa office (I know of Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada and El Tur - I'm sure there will be one in Luxor too).
3. For a British passport holder, extremely easy.
4. Photocopies of your passport 

Hope that helps 

Sam


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


I seem to recall you need passport photos as well?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I seem to recall you need passport photos as well?


From my memory the photo ID from the passport was sufficient, but I could be wrong. I can check with someone who's done it recently and be sure.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*visa*



Sam said:


> From my memory the photo ID from the passport was sufficient, but I could be wrong. I can check with someone who's done it recently and be sure.


You need a seperate photo also photocopy of you entry visa and the last page of passport but best do duplicates of everything as they change the rules without prior notice.Other than that not a problem if you are British.


----------



## Mrs_Lucy (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks so much everyone for all the help!
I was really worried it was going to be difficult/expensive etc
Many thanks


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't believe how friendly and informative people are on this forum. some great advice about visas. many thanks


----------



## Biff2100 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advise also, I've just been offered a job in Egypt but I dont know what is needed for a work permit or alike. 
I have looked on all the visa website and they all say different things.

Could someone please advise what is required?
I think I need a HIV test, but what about criminal records and proof of qualifications......?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biff2100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advise also, I've just been offered a job in Egypt but I dont know what is needed for a work permit or alike.
> I have looked on all the visa website and they all say different things.
> ...




Hi Biff and welcome to the forum

Just come on a tourist visa which you can get when you enter the country and your employer will sort out the rest and they should also sort out your HIV test.
If your employer isn't asking for proof then why worry?

Maiden


----------



## Biff2100 (Jul 8, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Biff and welcome to the forum
> 
> Just come on a tourist visa which you can get when you enter the country and your employer will sort out the rest and they should also sort out your HIV test.
> If your employer isn't asking for proof then why worry?
> ...


Hi I havent accepted the job yet, I went to work in Equatoria Guine (Africa) and went throught the same thing but they lost all my detials, passport the lot. So I'm not sure I want to go through the samething again, if so I wont be taking the job!!

Any ideas on what the requirements are?

Thanks


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Biff2100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advise also, I've just been offered a job in Egypt but I dont know what is needed for a work permit or alike.
> I have looked on all the visa website and they all say different things.
> ...


Hello!

I had to send notarized copies of my university diplomas and a notarized letter of reference to the Egyptian Embassy to be authenticatedl. There is a charge per document (mine was $25 USD per document), so ask for someone who understands English to verify the charge. (I called the Embassy and the person who answered the phone just agreed with what I asked--turns out he couldn't understand English!) Also must send a copy of your passport. 

When you get these back, you will have to send them to your employer. I had to also send a copy of my birth certificate, 12 passport photos (make copies on your computer--you will need them for everything!), original transcripts from university.... 

Send everything via a courier service such as Fed Ex or DHL and track the shipments! When you send the items to your local embassy, send a prepaid return shipping envelope.

I learned the hard way that just because you send the documents via Fed Ex to the Embassy, it does not mean that they think it's important to open that day....or that week. Patience is definitely needed!

Good luck! Hope this helps!


----------



## Biff2100 (Jul 8, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had to send notarized copies of my university diplomas and a notarized letter of reference to the Egyptian Embassy to be authenticatedl. There is a charge per document (mine was $25 USD per document), so ask for someone who understands English to verify the charge. (I called the Embassy and the person who answered the phone just agreed with what I asked--turns out he couldn't understand English!) Also must send a copy of your passport.
> 
> ...


Hmm! thaks for the pointer. Same happened to me before in EG (Africa) and when I tried to get them back they said they sent them. I had to pay for new documents and my ones never found there way back to me. Too much bother if you ask me, I dont think I'll take the job!!!

Thanks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Biff2100 said:


> Hmm! thaks for the pointer. Same happened to me before in EG (Africa) and when I tried to get them back they said they sent them. I had to pay for new documents and my ones never found there way back to me. Too much bother if you ask me, I dont think I'll take the job!!!
> 
> Thanks


It depends on what the job is as to what documents you need to produce and your employer will normally help you with an in-country switch.


----------

